# New Phantom Project



## MBL (Mar 9, 2012)

So here is the frame I have. My guess is that it is a late '54. It is in pretty decent shape. Not 100% sure what all is going on with the red paint just behind the bottom bracket.















It has these indentions in the tubes by where the rear wheels go...are these on all Schwinn frames of this vintage? or is this different in some way?




It does have a cool sticker that says Memphis Motorcycle Company...









and yes I got it on ebay.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like a nice original paint frame. Did you get any other parts or just the frame? If you are going to build that from just the frame you are going to end up spending a lot of money (more than its worth as a whole) to complete that bike. v/r Shawn


----------



## MBL (Mar 9, 2012)

I have some other parts I had picked up. A nice original locking springer. Its kinda a dad -son project idea, so the value when done isn't so important. I did wind up overpaying for some parts that I got on the forum.  which has set me back some. But hopefully the project will be a positive experience from here on out. I will be on the lookout for parts that could use a good cleaning rather than complete restoration. So far eBay has been good to me. But certainly I am open to suggestions or usable parts that anyone can turn me on to.
Tim
MBL


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Cool Tim,
     Thats a great project and I would agree that since you have a pretty nice orig paint frame to try and find parts that match. I just did get the last few pieces I need--except for the frame--to do a '55 blue boys Phantom. I'm going to try and make it to Memory Lane/Ann Arbor this year so maybe I'll score the frame and be able to do a really nice bike. Good luck with your project. v/r Shawn


----------



## MBL (Mar 9, 2012)

It should be a fun project. I'd like to keep it as original as possible. The fenders are a place that I can see being forced to get some repops. How close are the ones as sold by say bicyclebones on ebay? He seems to have a bunch of good stuff.
Tim
MBL


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 10, 2012)

MBL said:


> It should be a fun project. I'd like to keep it as original as possible. The fenders are a place that I can see being forced to get some repops. How close are the ones as sold by say bicyclebones on ebay? He seems to have a bunch of good stuff.
> Tim
> MBL




My personal experience on parts has been that their value is based more on how anxious you are to finish multiplied by how rare the part is.  I too have overpaid for parts that were holding up a project that I needed to finish.  If it's a personal project I try to be patient to find what I need at a FAIR price.   Half the fun is the search then opening that package to see the part you've been looking for months to find.  My best advice is to watch the auctions and forums, do your research, and know the price range before you buy.  Good luck with your project.  You'll have big fun.


----------



## MBL (Mar 10, 2012)

That's good advice. I got a bit anxious and paid the asking price on some parts...that as it turns out weren,t worth near what I paid. The trouble sometimes with a forum, is that anything decently priced goes so fast...so you almost have to take a gamble and say"I,ll take it" before its gone. Otherwise, you miss out. To that end, if and when I decide to sell something on the board, I will make sure that pictures aren't the only description. I will describe in detail what is wrong with the parts. And I will have a retun policy. There is no reason to force someone to keep something they're not happy with. Because, if I truly believe that its worth the price, someone else will be glad to have it. 

I have done decently with eBay, the prices might get high on some things, but at least if its not what you were expecting, you have recourse, and the price will be what the market will bear.

I have also gotten some decent deals on the forum...but only because I was lucky enough to check in right as it was posted in the classifieds. 

Some folks on the forum have reached out to me and offered me parts that they have seen that I could use. I very much appreciate those who offer such help. It really is in the spirit of keeping these bikes alive.

I'll forge on and try to get my parts with caution from now on. Then it will be a bunch of riding going on.
Tim
MBL


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 10, 2012)

Is that the red primer showing thru,or was the frame originally red?


----------



## MBL (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know yet what the deal with the red is. I really don't think this frame was repainted. Partially due to the Memphis Motorcycle Company decal. I'll have to look more closely.
Tim
MBL


----------



## DrewCfromSC (Mar 10, 2012)

_
  I really like it! Especially the motorcycle decal. Hope you can preserve the decal! 
Drew C._


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 10, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Is that the red primer showing thru,or was the frame originally red?




It is the factory red oxide primer showing through. v/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 10, 2012)

Original Schwinn frames ; the fender braces are riveted & will show their age. ( Unless someone takes the care to make them look new or they're N.O.S.)
Reproductions ; will have nut & bolts on the braces . Years ago, I bought some very well made repos from Memory Lane.
For me ,the "golden age of bicycles was from the 1980's to 1990's when there were several bicycle newsletters or clubs including
The Cabe and there was more parts offered by Schwinn. I remember the Columbia & Western Flyers & other repos that were offered then.
I bought one until I could find an original vintage bike.
One day I bought an original Schwinn bicycle ringer for the handlebars, for $5. Another time another vendor wanted $100 for a similar one. It all
depends on who's selling & how much it means to them or you. Good Luck !


----------



## MBL (Mar 11, 2012)

I wonder what I should do about that bit showing through. Does it make sense to touch up that area. It is a bit distracting. The rest I am leaving as is, and the Memphis Motorcycle Company is there to stay. Just think of how that bike was rolling around town as Elvis, Carl Perkins, Johnny Cash, Roy Orbison, Jerry Lee Lewis, Warren Smith ect. were playing just up the road a bit at Sun Studio! It will be my "birth of Rock 'n roll" phantom!

I know it's silly, but what do you expect from a rockabilly?
Tim
MBL


----------



## MBL (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok here is a question that may be obvious...what does one do if the locking fork key is missing? Do you just have a key made by a locksmith? I remember there are key codes associated with the locks...are these good for anything?
Tim
MBL


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 11, 2012)

Of my 4 Phantoms one of the key reads "Cole" USA- Y12, the other 2 read "Yale" and one reads "made in US'' for Arnold Schwinn & Co. Some could be
copies & some original , hard to tell !


----------



## MBL (Mar 11, 2012)

If is a yale key pattern, then I'd expect a locksmith may be able to find a blank that would fit. 4 Phantoms you say?! Cool! You must have some neat variations. I had a green phantom as a kid and sold it to help fund a car purchase. Always regretted getting rid of that bike. Hopefully soon I will be able to ride a phantom again.
Tim
MBL


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 11, 2012)

Try Wes Pinchot at wespinchot@yahoo.com , he has an article on repairing cyclelocks. He would know about the key issue.
Of my bikes that I have , I'm guessing that the "key" word is Yale….looking at the one that reads "Cole" Y-12" ….this Y-12 could refer to Yale.
Good Luck !


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 11, 2012)

I just checked on my Schwinn Dealer catalog (1949) on all Bicycles & accessories-parts. There is a break down of all parts relating to the Schwinn Cyclelock.
And the picture for the key is  Yale. There is no number or code. Hope this helps some !


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 11, 2012)

Someone was parting a Phantom last in the last couple of weeks.....

I have an AS seat clamp available..... I'm not sure the one you 

have is correct, but an old "D" bolt AS one is cooler.... I have the 

handlebars too.....


----------



## MBL (Mar 11, 2012)

I got some bars from the board, but they're not going to be usable for me...I did get a nice correct set on ebay for less than half the price...so I am good for bars. The seat post clamp I might be looking for in a bit if mine is indeed incorrect, but there is no rush on that. I will be on the hunt here soon for a decent original paint chainguard. 
Tim MBL


----------



## MBL (Nov 27, 2012)

So I picked up this tank that had just the right amout of wear to it...but I almost didn't get it. Yesterday some kid jumped up on my front porch and grabbed the packages left by the postman. He ran into a vacant lot beside my house to see what all he scored...luckily, a person driving by called the cops and confronted him, which led to him running off. My tank was thrown into the distance. Just wow?! This is a pic of the tank taken after I wiped off the fingerprinting dust.

I am actually at the point where I could start assembling things.

Tim


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 27, 2012)

If possible , keep a photo log of the different stages of your Phantom project as you progress .


----------



## wtjohnson12 (Dec 1, 2012)

*home loans Texas*

Phantom Project. As we informed when it was launched here in CSN, this project was aimed to the Olympics.Based on Martin Fischer work to generate more lift ... Thank to all.


----------



## MBL (Dec 23, 2012)

So this is how she sits now. Original paint headlight cover is on its way. And I have a nice set of S-2 wheels. The rack and rear light will be the only parts that get repainted, as they were quite less in condition than I thought they were when purchased...it does have the early resistor style brake light deal which I know is a bit early for this bike, but eh. I do need to get a rider quality brake lever...and would prefer a original rider quality stem, but eh...sometimes you just have to ride.
Tim
MBL


----------



## MBL (Jan 1, 2013)

Slight progress.
Tim
MBL


----------



## PeterScherer (Jan 1, 2013)

Sweet Phantom and great 1955 Dodge as well!


----------



## MBL (Jan 18, 2013)

And here she is after the first ride! I still need to do some work. The hand brake lever is missing. And I need to paint the rear rack and light...although, the light and rack are the early style and incorrect for the bike....perhaps I will find someone wanting to trade a later for an earlier. Going for a ride now!
Tim
MBL


----------



## bricycle (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks great, I love the rod!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 18, 2013)

MBL said:


> And here she is after the first ride! I still need to do some work. The hand brake lever is missing. And I need to paint the rear rack and light...although, the light and rack are the early style and incorrect for the bike....perhaps I will find someone wanting to trade a later for an earlier. Going for a ride now!
> Tim
> MBL




I was curious as to how you can determine if the light is correct or not ?

Also from the first picture you posted to now , the way it's looking , all I 
can say is....

WOW...NICE ..Enjoy the Ride !


----------



## MBL (Jan 18, 2013)

The rear tail light I have is the one with the resistor in it...it has a wire that comes down to a switch mounted on the rear hub. This I think was employed up to about 1951 or so...then they started using a roller ball like a pinball machine's tilt switch. So I really should look for the correct tail light. But I might want to see how this one works first. Either way, I am on the hunt for a rider quality brake lever. We'll see. 
Tim 
MBL


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 19, 2013)

I have an original 53 with the hub mounted tail light switch.  I think 53 was the last year it was used.  Your bike looks great.  As you now know, they ride great too!  Did you get the missing key situation resolved?


----------



## MBL (Jan 21, 2013)

I did wind up gettnig a key. The bike rides very nicely. I'm excited to get it completely finished, but now I am riding it all over the place!
Tim
MBL


----------



## MBL (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok. So I've been riding the crap outta this bike! Its a smooth runner. I did notice that the front fender likes to bounce around against the truss rods...any ideas for this racket?
Tim 
MBL


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 22, 2013)

You do have the little tab bracket that mounts the fender to the bottom of the fork right? I have three Phantoms and a B6 and do not have this problem. V/r Shawn


----------



## MBL (Jan 23, 2013)

I do have the little tab, but it seems that truss rods do not travel exactly down the center of the relief in the fender...I may need to adjust this.
Tim
MBL


----------



## MBL (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok...so I took a look. The little tab thing when tight does limit the bouncing about, but the tab could stand to put the mouning about 1/8" further back...this would help the truss rods to go right down the middle of the relief in the fender. Oh...and I got the headlight working!
Tim
MBL


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 24, 2013)

NICE bike! I'd love to have one like yours! What I find interesting is how many Phantoms were taken apart and are found by collectors like you missing wheels and other parts.  These where always popular bikes, why would even a kid back in the 50's mess it up? No real answer I guess, just something that crossed my mind.
 I love to hear about people that collect and RIDE their bikes. Have fun sir!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 24, 2013)

*Less Was More....*



Dan the bike man said:


> NICE bike! I'd love to have one like yours! What I find interesting is how many Phantoms were taken apart and are found by collectors like you missing wheels and other parts.  These where always popular bikes, why would even a kid back in the 50's mess it up? No real answer I guess, just something that crossed my mind.
> I love to hear about people that collect and RIDE their bikes. Have fun sir!




Thats how the middleweights came to be.The heavy ballooners with all of their big components fell out of favor with the public.They were around since the middle 30's and a change was refreshing.We wouldnt be caught dead on a "Tank" as we called them back in the 60's and 70's,we liked the 20" "highrise bikes" and ten speeds.The only ballooner I can remember was my friends Dads 30's Schwinn that had been sitting in the back of the garage forever,we hated it.The only middleweights in our crowd were mostly from Sears and a few Schwinns for paper routes. I really like ballooners these days and have a few(guess I really am getting old) mainly 'cause  I sorta fit on them.I know how stupid I must look on a  Sting-Ray and my Typhoons seem small these days but  I still love em,less is truly more even today....BTW,Sweet Phantom


----------



## MBL (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I got the early-style tail/brake light to work. Its pretty neat. Now just to find a front brake lever.
Tim
MBL


----------

